# New relationship



## bunnychild (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi! I just got into a fantastic relationship with a great guy:hearts:. Its been a while since I've felt this loved by a boy it is wonderful. Anyone else having a wonderful relationship with someone?


----------



## KittyKatMe (Jan 21, 2013)

I've never ever been in a RS with anyone lol so I can't relate to you there... But congrats!! Hopefully he's a bunny lover too!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm in a wonderful, trusting, loving relationship. We took things really slow in the beginning. He is my true love and we've actually just celebrated our 28th wedding anniversary! 
Hopefully you will be on your way to a lifelong love. :bouquet:


----------



## LuluBunny (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm 2 months in with a new guy too. How are you handling it with your bun? Sometimes I feel guilty because I know Lulu's not getting as much attention as she used to since I'm out more.


----------



## BunnyLove89 (Jan 22, 2013)

That's awesome! I am finally in a great relationsip. I am dating a guy from Australia and he is a fellow animal lover!


----------



## Rayndance (Jan 22, 2013)

That's awesome, congrats! My man and I have been faithfully together for about 8 months now. Time flies by so fast, but it feels like we've known each other forever. Our relationship started on a VERY rocky road, but the events that we went through only made us stronger as a whole. I hope your new love grows and grows, and continues to become a great relationship for the both of you!


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been dating my boyfriend for 2 1/2 years now. August 23rd will be 3 years. We met at an anime convention.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been with my boyfriend for about a year and 4 months.  We met at BOCES, a school where you go to in 11th and 12th grade to learn about a topic you are interested in basically, in September 2011. I love him and my family loves him. <3

(http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/734906_516025571753744_145876448_n.jpg)


----------



## bunnychild (Jan 22, 2013)

He loves my rabbits and thinks they are adorable. We have so much in common. We are both big Dr.Who fans and we love to talk about The Beatles, and Queen.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jan 22, 2013)

i am in a amazing relationship with my boyfriend for the past year and a half. we live together with our buns and our gecko


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 23, 2013)

This August will be 37 years, so, I guess we're doing alright.


----------



## nicolew07 (Jan 23, 2013)

Been dating my boyfriend for 6 years  things are pretty good. I pretty much live at his place we need to get our own though lol. I just talked him into letting me get a bunny yay!


----------



## bunnychild (Jan 26, 2013)

I am wondering about Valenine's day. Never had a boyfriend on the 14th so it has always been kinda sad


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 26, 2013)

I've heard some refer to Valentine's Day as Singles Awareness Day. :what


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm in fantastic relationship with my high school sweetheart  almost 10 years running


----------



## Gordon (Jan 30, 2013)

Every relationship is special in it's own way. My last gf is who is responsible for talking me into getting two rabbits.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 30, 2013)

This October will be 19 years together, married 9 years. We started dating when I was 16. I got lucky, he really is one of the "good guys" out there and I found him when I was 16


----------



## Hkok (Jan 30, 2013)

A Dr. Who fan thats a keeper! So have a Wibbly-wobbly timey-wimey ...time


----------



## nicolew07 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hkok said:


> A Dr. Who fan thats a keeper! So have a Wibbly-wobbly timey-wimey ...time


 
lol same here! We both love doctor who.. we might be overly obsessed haha


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 5, 2013)

Nancy McClelland said:


> This August will be 37 years, so, I guess we're doing alright.



Aw shucks....I knew someone would beat me.

Been married for 33 years now....went through a really rough patch last year....came close to splitting up - but you don't give up 33 years without a fight...

He's great with my bunnies - and my hedgehogs too...


----------



## Moochyesh (Feb 6, 2013)

Only 2 1/2 for us, But nobody thought it would get that far with a 12 year age gap for us. However we are going to be getting married this year at last and the family will be compleated. 
I "adopted" his 4 children and he adopted my cat and we have added on from there!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2013)

Together for 11 in July, married 7 will be 8 in October.


----------



## Hkok (Apr 17, 2013)

I found this of all places in an IKEA not the best scan but some might get the Dr Who reference


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 17, 2013)

I just married my other half on March 10th after spending 20 years together. We didn't want to rush into anything, lol.


----------



## kmaben (Apr 17, 2013)

Bowties are cool. I LOVE DR WHO!

20 years? LOL


----------



## Hkok (Apr 17, 2013)

kmaben said:


> Bowties are cool. I LOVE DR WHO!
> 
> 20 years? LOL



Fezzes are not?


----------



## kaosu (Apr 17, 2013)

together 4 years next month, we got engaged last year ^_^

he is amazing and fosters my obsession of fish keeping..and just animals in general...we can go to a creek and just spend all day ankle deep in water and watching things. 
OR..sit in all day and play video games together. 

Love it..love him and everything we do for each other!!!


----------



## Azerane (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been engaged to my man since January 2012, we've been together just over 6 1/2 years. Most of that was overseas long distance, we're currently living together, but his visa only lasts until the end of october, no idea what the plan is then.


----------



## existenziell (Apr 18, 2013)

My bf and I have been together a year and 7 months (as of yesterday). We are currently going through a rough patch mostly because of stress, but I'm hopeful that things will pick up. Congrats on the new relationship. Hopefully it works out


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh, love Dr Bunny Who! lol Okay that what I call it! Big Dr Who fan!


----------

